# Big project



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

His is a over one million square feet fulfillment center going on in my city. Thought I would share some pics of this monster project


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

That's a lot of fulfillment lol


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

25,400,000 BTU gas load of fulfillment.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Clean outs! And there high


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Clean outs! And there high


It's high because finish grade and guards that will be under clean outs for protection from forklifts.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Ok, I'll allow it, lol


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

thats a big building!!! but im not liking the supports for the roof drain vertical piping, on picture 6 it looks like the threaded rod is bending down and the fitting in the ground is bearing most of the weight,the threaded rod offers almost no vertical support, its just keeping the pipe from falling over , but not holding it up.. and that thick pipe has alot of weight..I would think kindorf bolted in the wall with clam clamps( thats what we called them) would offer alot more vertical support..what do you think?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Perhaps 5/8" rod?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats a big building!!! but im not liking the supports for the roof drain vertical piping, on picture 6 it looks like the threaded rod is bending down and the fitting in the ground is bearing most of the weight,the threaded rod offers almost no vertical support, its just keeping the pipe from falling over , but not holding it up.. and that thick pipe has alot of weight..I would think kindorf bolted in the wall with clam clamps( thats what we called them) would offer alot more vertical support..what do you think?


 believe me it's fine, and it is 5/8" rod.it looks small because it's 10" pipe


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats a big building!!! but im not liking the supports for the roof drain vertical piping, on picture 6 it looks like the threaded rod is bending down and the fitting in the ground is bearing most of the weight,the threaded rod offers almost no vertical support, its just keeping the pipe from falling over , but not holding it up.. and that thick pipe has alot of weight..I would think kindorf bolted in the wall with clam clamps( thats what we called them) would offer alot more vertical support..what do you think?


 Clamclamps? They're called riser clamps and are meant for that purpose.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

That trench looked pretty deep for that plumber to be working in with out shoring plus it looks like class c soil.

The best way to f**k up a project is some OSHA violations


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It's only about 4 1/2' deep there, and it's sand with compacted dirt underneath, so yes class c soil but only around the piping,that's what is required here.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

There is also site safety officer on this project, believe me it's compliant.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plumbdrum said:


> Clamclamps? They're called riser clamps and are meant for that purpose.


we nick named them clam clamps..they open and close like a clam..LOL


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plumbdrum said:


> believe me it's fine, and it is 5/8" rod.it looks small because it's 10" pipe


threaded rod has no strength that direction, the strength is in its length being pulled..but your there and im here.just a quick question, was that speced by the engineer on the job or left up to the plumbers?..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

FYI, they will hold the downward strain of the pipe, another name Es friction clamps.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

It will stay there, but I would have had some brackets fabbed up for sure.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Nathan901 said:


> It will stay there, but I would have had some brackets fabbed up for sure.


Enlighten me with what type brackets you would use?


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I still would have used friction clamps, but i think it would have been worth it get some angle iron or aluminum welded up to bolt to the wall and bolt the clamps directly to.

Don't take it the wrong way, it will definitely not be an issue and looks good.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I have no clue on the engineering specs, but I have seen a lot of heavy CI supported with riser clamps and horizontal threaded rod. Looks like a solid job to me.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> I have no clue on the engineering specs, but I have seen a lot of heavy CI supported with riser clamps and horizontal threaded rod. Looks like a solid job to me.


 here when you have tall risers we use triangle brackets bolted to the wall then a riser clamp setting on top. We normally weld the back half of the clamp after plumbing the piece.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> plbgbiz said:
> 
> 
> > I have no clue on the engineering specs, but I have seen a lot of heavy CI supported with riser clamps and horizontal threaded rod. Looks like a solid job to me.
> ...



True story. Works great


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey at least it's not my work getting picked on. Lol end of the day approved though.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Would you approve this material for pipe support?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Strut is good with me


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Can't wait to get my packages delivered quicker. I drove past that building a few times on the highway. Man that sucker is going up fast.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

paultheplumber1 said:


> Can't wait to get my packages delivered quicker. I drove past that building a few times on the highway. Man that sucker is going up fast.


Yes it is, it's a monster of a project. This a good thing for our city.


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> Would you approve this material for pipe support?


Unitstrut is good if it's bolted directly to the wall. Over the years, I've installed many verticle risers with riser clamps. Mostly 4" and under. I usually cut the allthread so it's no more than 1/2" past the nut. Looks pretty good though. I like the no hub band just above finish floor.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Some more pics


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Why didn't they use no hub on the wall hung lav

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Why didn't they use no hub on the wall hung lav Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It's a urinal waste which has to be lead and oakum to a point of delusion.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey, nice work..... but where is the trans-gender bathrooms??,


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> Hey, nice work..... but where is the trans-gender bathrooms??,


 I'm using it as we speak


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> It's a urinal waste which has to be lead and oakum to a point of delusion.


Please elaborate on this....🤓

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Please elaborate on this....edd13 Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 I'm assuming you are talking about the bell and spigot joints to the left of the WC?


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Why didn't they use no hub on the wall hung lav
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If you're talking about this picture, it's not a lav, it's a urinal. MA code is lead and oakum to the point of dilution on urinals. Threaded brass or SCH 80 for the stub out.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Seems like pvc would be better... thanks for the info & pics

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> If you're talking about this picture, it's not a lav, it's a urinal. MA code is lead and oakum to the point of dilution on urinals. Threaded brass or SCH 80 for the stub out.


 or threaded cast iron pipe and fittings


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Seems like pvc would be better... thanks for the info & pics Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 I agree, but lead is still code on a few things in this state


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Those no hub 22.5s are interesting...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Seems like pvc would be better... thanks for the info & pics
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Better for the building owner? Sure.
Better for the plumber installing it and the future plumber that gets to repipe it when it rots out? Not so much.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> or threaded cast iron pipe and fittings


Done that a few times, didn't care for it. Seems like the tapping on the tee wye was never quite right and if you get the toilet carrier's with the tapping for the urinal it's way off when you pitch the carrier. It looks like they tap it level.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> Done that a few times, didn't care for it. Seems like the tapping on the tee wye was never quite right and if you get the toilet carrier's with the tapping for the urinal it's way off when you pitch the carrier. It looks like they tap it level.


 there's a couple of those carriers there, your right the tapping were a little crooked.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

bct p&h said:


> Better for the building owner? Sure.
> Better for the plumber installing it and the future plumber that gets to repipe it when it rots out? Not so much.


You saying PVC "rots out"?


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Rando said:


> You saying PVC "rots out"?


No. I'm saying the cast rots out. PVC does get brittle though. More than once I've cut old PVC and it ends up snapping or you pull on it a little to get a new fitting in and it snaps.


----------

